# Banner Elk



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

I will be in Banner Elk in February. I am looking for ride information for a road ride. Looking for a 2-4 hour loop for training/climbing.

I am also looking for local shop information.

Thanks


----------



## drhule23 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Go to Boone Bike Shop*

If you want to be treated like an old friend despite being a stranger, go to Boone Bike & Touring In Boone and ask for Shaw. They have a really nice shop and know every possible route in the area. Tell them what you are looking for in a ride - rollers, climbs, mileage, whatever, and they will tailor a route for you. These guys are awesome. I am from Ohio, but have been traveling to Boone for riding trips one or two times a year for about 5 years. On one occasion, I broke a spoke on an FSA wheel and they did not have a replacement spoke. Shaw (the owner) lent me a wheel for 2 days so I could keep riding. Hands down, the nicest shop owner I have ever met.

If you are going to Banner Elk and like to climb, you have to climb Beech Mtn. If you would like something a little less steep, but still challenging, look for George's Gap, Buckeye Gap, and Shull's Mills.

Hope this is helpful.

Here is a link: 
http://boonebike.com/


----------



## ridgerider (Feb 6, 2004)

Ditto on the kudos for Shaw Brown and Boone Bike and Touring. Shaw loves to ride and it shows!

Banner Elk is a great location for road cycling. Routes include:

-Hillclimb to Beech Mountain (el. 5546) and the thrill ride back down
-"Beech Ball" loop around Beech Mountain
-Blood Sweat and Gears 50-mile loop (Bowers Gap-Shull's Mill Road-221-Hickory Nut Gap)

Shaw & co. will hook you up with the specifics. I hope you have nice weather for your visit.


----------



## Darkstar (Nov 24, 2004)

*Thank You!*

Thanks and praises.
I'll contact the shop in Boone and the local college to get loops.
Beach Mountain is right next to where I'll be so I'll be going up it...hopefully the weather cooperates. I look forward to exploring the region.


----------

